# Dynamix Dyes



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Just a heads up from a very happy customer! I needed to restore my leather gear knob and steering wheel - problem was finding a match for the tan baseball colour. I emailed Dynamix Dyes (http://www.dynamixdyes.com/) and got a swift response - they had the colour in stock! A few days later the bottle, applicator and instructions arrived and .... a perfect match!! Highly recommended!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Could you give us an overview of the product and what it was like to use?


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

A review? Here goes ... firstly excellent service! They will match any leather if you send them a sample; luckily for me they had tan baseball in stock. I planned to "do" a spare tonneau cover in tan to match the interior but was talked out of it as they couldn't guarantee a proper bond (the tonneau not being leather). They talked themselves out of a fair few quid so I thought ... seem decent guys! I ordered a small bottle (65ml) to restore the gear knob and steering wheel. This amount will cover one seat as a guide. It arrived together with instructions on correct prep and a small foam applicator sponge.
To apply I masked the chrome on the knob and after shaking the bottle for a few seconds simply apply a small amount to the sponge and "dab" - surprised at the coverage of such a small amount of liquid. One coat needs only a few minutes to dry before a second and third coat had it looking like new! Within 2 hours it was back in the car and matches exactly with the colour on the knee pads (which are still like new). My next project is the inside edge of steering wheel and my leather gear stick gaiter. The gaiter is a clsoe match to the original colour but a few coats of this and it will be an exact match! they also offer larger bottles as well as repair kits for seats. Highly chuffed!


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mate,
Yep i have used them to colour match my Armrest with my tan baseball leather, absolutly superb service.
They did not have the Tan colour when i brought it last year so i sent them a sample, it was matched spot on!!
A year on and the armrest is still looking like new.
I also ordered a black from them to recolour my steering wheel as it had gone shiney.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh? So did it sort out the shininess too? That's good. Mine's still nice and matte but it's good to know there's something that'll help.

Nice info Blackice, cheers


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Hi Shyde - I think it was you who put me onto them in the first place ... thanks


----------

